# Mal wieder der virtuelle Speicher



## DaUhl (30. Mai 2004)

Mahlzeit!

Der virtueller Speicher von Windows XP bei einem Bekannten macht Stress. Wenn er den Rechner normal hochfährt kommt beim Willkommens-Fenster folgende Fehlermeldung: "Windows - Nicht genügend virtueller Speicher. Die Auslagerungsdatei wird vergrößert. Speicheranforderungen können während dieses Vorgangs abgelehnt werden." Diese Meldung kann man dann mit OK bestätigen, aber dann passiert nichts mehr. Der Rechner bleibt beim Willkommens Bildschirm stehen. Im abgesicherten Modus lässt Windows sich kompett starten und wir haben auch schon den virtuellen Speicher verändert - ohne Erfolg. Da es nicht mein Rechner ist, habe ich jetzt keine genauen technischen Daten. Der Rechner ist aber noch recht neu und sollte dementsprechend genügend Arbeitsspeicher & Co. haben. Ich hatte auch schon ein Update oder so in Vermutung. Aber mein Bekannter sagt, er habe nur zwei Plug Ins für Cool Edit installiert, diese aber bereits wieder entfernt. 

Habt ihr Tips?

Danke

Da Uhl


----------



## DaUhl (30. Mai 2004)

Problem hat sich erledigt. Es lag an Norton Anti Virus. Ganz toll!

Da Uhl


----------



## Probyte (31. Mai 2004)

Erinnert mich an Norton Antispam.
Der Rechner wird damit derart beschnitten und gekappt, das man froh sein kann, das sich die Maus noch bewegen lässt.

Wenn man nur noch dann sicher ist, wenn man hinter 2 Meter dicken Wänden gefesselt ist, hat es sich auch mit der Freiheit erledigt.
Ansonsten etnwickelt sich alles in die Richtung, das sich der Anwender zu tode konfiguriert, weil das Tool alle paar Minuten etwas wissen muss.

Ich empfehle das Programm Antivir  http://www.free-av.de 
Das:

1. Immer auf dem aktuellen Stand ist, und Internetupdate bietet.
2. Keine Probleme bereitet wie oben geschildert !
3. Zuverlässig warnt, bei allen bekannten Viren (bevor der Anhang/das Programm aktiv ist!).
4. Nicht zu verachten: FÜR PRIVATANWENDER KOSTENLOS!

Benutze diesen Virenscanner seit 4 Jahren und von Win98 bis Win XP-Pro, nie derartige (oder andere) Probleme (und natürlich auch nie einen Virus gehabt) gehabt!

Pro.


----------



## ragazzo (12. Mai 2005)

Probyte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erinnert mich an Norton Antispam.
> Der Rechner wird damit derart beschnitten und gekappt, das man froh sein kann, das sich die Maus noch bewegen lässt.
> 
> Wenn man nur noch dann sicher ist, wenn man hinter 2 Meter dicken Wänden gefesselt ist, hat es sich auch mit der Freiheit erledigt.
> ...





Also ich habe genau das selbe Problem bei Windows XP mit Frontpage: "Nicht genügend virtueller Speicher. Die Auslagerungsdatei wird vergrößert".  Vergrößern tut sich da aber anscheinend nix. Das Problem kommt immer wieder und Frontpage hängt, am ende kommt dann noch die Meldung "Zu wenig Speicherplatz für 0 Bytes". 

Was kann das sein? Ich verwende übrigens das Programm AntiVir.

Manfred 
http://www.moebel.org


----------

